# Gheenoe/RiverHawk vs Squareback vs Jon Boat



## Panthers65 (Nov 4, 2014)

I know there are some major similarities, but I'm trying to decide on a boat to get. I was originally considering a Kayak, but I've got one daughter of age to fish and another that will be soon enough and really want to be able to take them as well. 

Type of fishing: with the girls, we'll mostly be in ponds and lakes (Stone Mountain, Tribble Mill, Yargo, various reservoirs). By myself on calm days I may take it to a larger lake like Sinclair or Lanir, but I"ll be hugging the shoreline as much as possible.  There's a slim slim chance I"ll use it for some inshore on the coast, but wouldn't try to take it even remotely off shore (think the brackish waters in Hilton Head). 

I'd like the ability to put a small gas motor on it, but it needs to be easily removable for when I hit the electric only reservoirs. I"m a pretty big boy (6' 240) and have a little trailer I'm not using that I'll modify so I can tow whatever I get. 

So, what would you guys recommend? Is a Gheenoe/RiverHawk essentially the same as, say, an Old Town Saranac square like THIS ONE  How would either of these compare in stability to a 1236 or 1436 jon boat? Tandem Kayak?


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a 13' Riverhawk. It is used mostly on local small lakes and with a #40 electric is a great fishing machine. I have paddled it solo over a mile.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a B52, 15' Riverhawk, I'm over 6' and weigh 245, I can stand on the side of it, most stable small boat I've ever fished out of.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2014)

I like my Gheenoe LT25.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's something most people don't think about. My old town canoe will hold 1,100 lbs. My 14 ft. jon boat will hold 750 lbs.


----------



## Panthers65 (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The Gheenoe/RiverHawk would probably be my first choice if I can find a setup in my price range. 



Semi-Pro said:


> Here's something most people don't think about. My old town canoe will hold 1,100 lbs. My 14 ft. jon boat will hold 750 lbs.



Semi-Pro, what Old Town Canoe do you have? the Dicks Sporting Goods by my work has one of the 3-seater square backs marked down. It's got some scratches and what-not on the side, but I checked all the rivets and it doesn't seem to be missing any. 

Again, stability is my main concern, I'm not a small guy and will have my daughters in this regularly.


----------



## PopPop (Nov 6, 2014)

Gheenoe or Riverhawk, 15 feet or longer, 52 inches wide or wider and you can fish anywhere, except where rocks are an issue.


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 13, 2014)

The canoe will be good if you want to flip it and get the girls wet.  I've owned a few canoes, borrowed a few as well.  If I'm alone, I've never had a problem.  Put someone else in there, (or 2) and eventually you're going to get to go swimming.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 13, 2014)

a riverhawk rides high in the water and is easy to maneuver, a scanoe type canoe is heavy and rides low in the water.


----------



## lampern (Nov 13, 2014)

Gheenoe or Riverhawk

Great boats


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 14, 2014)

If you are going to have kids in it, I would go with a 15'+ river hawk/gheenoe over the other small boat choices(canoes, john boats).  I have a 13' gheenoe that is a very stable boat, but I have to be careful getting in and out.  The 15' versions seem to be quite a bit bigger.


----------



## Panthers65 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm going to start looking around for a bigger River Hawk/Gheenoe.

How well would at 15' Gheenoe do on a larger body of water like lanier?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 14, 2014)

I have two riverhawks and several aluminum jon boats.  The B60 riverhawk I have is 100 X more stable than all but my widest aluminum boats.  I also have a standard 15' riverhawk and it is more stable than a 36" jon boat.  If you are NOT going to paddle, I would go with the wide riverhawk.  If you are going to paddle, I would go with the standard or the 54" wide riverhawk.  Riverhawks are made in Georgia.  Gheenoes are great boats as well, but they are made in Florida.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 14, 2014)

Panthers65 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. The Gheenoe/RiverHawk would probably be my first choice if I can find a setup in my price range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 15' guide. If you are in fear of flipping I would go with a gheenoe. I have flipped mine twice because of someone else.


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Nov 15, 2014)

Are you going to power the boat? Outboard, trolling motor or manpower?

I have a river hawk b-60 and my BIL has a gheenoe classic. They are the same but different. Mine is wider, which I like, but his has a great center console/storage, which I wish mine had. The center storage on my B-60 has a near worthless lid on it. They really need to come up with something different. I think the gheenoe shows a little more attention to detail, but nothing to obvious or horrible. The river hawk paddles pretty good. You wouldn't want to go very far that way, but I let the 20HP get me to a cove or up a river and then I paddle it around as I fish. Overall I love the river hawk and would recommend them. At first I wanted a gheenoe, but in north GA there are no new boat dealerships around, so I went with river hawk. Everything is pretty good thus far.  From past experiences in aluminum john boats, I prefer my fiberglass boat.


----------



## Panthers65 (Nov 16, 2014)

it will have some sort of power to it, which is why I'm looking at a smaller boat. I want the ability to have a small gas motor or in for some lakes, but still not such a big motor that I can't take it off and hit the EO reservoirs around town.


----------



## lampern (Nov 19, 2014)

15'4 Gheenoe would fill that bill


----------



## kingfish (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a 15' 4" low side Gheenoe.  80's version.  I have a Yamaha 6 and/or a Minn Kota 55 thrust that I use out in the gulf.  2 people can safely hunt ducks and fish for redfish with it.  The Minn Kota will push 2 people and a bunch of gear very well and I use the Minn more than the Yamaha.  Gheenoe all day !!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2014)

lampern said:


> Gheenoe or Riverhawk
> 
> Great boats



Agree. Craig's List is your friend.


----------

